

IBM launches social software think tank - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/17/IBM_launches_social_software_think_tank_1.html

======
sfamiliar
the 'global scope' might work well for global applications, but could just as
easily serve as a hindrance for a focused social application.

